# skipping boot camp



## nuforc (26 Jun 2003)

If I skip the coming  boot camp and get in in the next one, when would that be? someone told me ther was one starting soon and one in september. I would like to do this just in case  my fisrt choice opens and it will also give me the opportunity to get in shape.
ps:contrary to some of the advice on this panel, the agent focused a lot on the details involved in my trades, ALL 3 of my chosen trades.


----------



## nuforc (26 Jun 2003)

does anyone know a good army chat line?


----------



## D-n-A (26 Jun 2003)

> does anyone know a good army chat line?


theres the  cdnarmy.ca chat

look in the annoucnment forum i think it is, tels you everything you need to do to connect to it


----------



## nuforc (28 Jun 2003)

Aare there boot camps in the winter?


----------



## Korus (28 Jun 2003)

pssssstt!!!! Just some advice.. We don‘t have boot camp in Canada. It‘s called Basic Training here..


----------



## JDG (30 Jun 2003)

One of the info sheets I got at my recruiting center refers to it as boot camp.


----------



## nuforc (30 Jun 2003)

whatever...


----------



## nuforc (3 Jul 2003)

Hello everyone,
my interview was last week, will they call me to let me know i‘m accepted or when there is an openning for my trade
thanx


----------



## kurokaze (4 Jul 2003)

> pssssstt!!!! Just some advice.. We don‘t have boot camp in Canada. It‘s called Basic Training here..


I agree.  Don‘t let your instructors hear you
repeatedly call it "boot camp"

Besides, the term "boot camp" only applies to the
USMC. The US Army also uses the term basic training.


----------



## deathwing5 (4 Jul 2003)

Basic sounds better anyway.  :fifty:     
Boot Camp sounds like it‘s for convicts.


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

Anybody else find the winter training in the army interesting?  Band of brothers episode with Bastogne i believe it was where they‘re in the snow, that‘s scary man. Where u gotta fight an enemy and the cold.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (6 Jul 2003)

> Anybody else find the winter training in the army interesting? Band of brothers episode with Bastogne i believe it was where they‘re in the snow, that‘s scary man. Where u gotta fight an enemy and the cold.


But you don‘t fight enemies in basic training do you?


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

lol sorry, i guess i made it sound like they‘re together, should‘ve separated the two comments.


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

i like the long trench coat type of uniform some of them in band of brothers wore, in bastogne. looks good.


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

In WW2 alot of german soldiers joined up because the uniforms were so good looking.  I can imagine, i‘m also attracted to a good uniform, they just look so bad @ss some of them. too bad they didnt have winter uniforms.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jul 2003)

> In WW2 alot of german soldiers joined up because the uniforms were so good looking.


And all this time I thought it was because Germany had mandatory military service.


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

well it‘s true, i saw it on a documentary.


----------



## D-n-A (6 Jul 2003)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


lol


maybe he was referring to the germans voluntering for the SS


----------



## D-n-A (6 Jul 2003)

> Originally posted by ARTY AYGUN:
> [qb] In WW2 alot of german soldiers joined up because the uniforms were so good looking.  I can imagine, i‘m also attracted to a good uniform, they just look so bad @ss some of them. too bad they didnt have winter uniforms. [/qb]


the germans did have winter uniforms


----------



## deathwing5 (6 Jul 2003)

Cahil piç, GÃ¶tveren


----------



## deathwing5 (9 Jul 2003)

yeah the documentary was called servants of evil. so must be SS


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2003)

That would make sense, as far as I remember all branches of the SS were volunteers.


----------



## rolandstrong (13 Jul 2003)

As I scratch into my brain I remember reading this ....but it was mainly referring to non-german Waffen SS members...Danish, Yugoslav, and Ukrainian, etc.


----------

